# How much Red Cell?



## Bunni (Jun 9, 2002)

How much red cell do you give for anemia? Lynn


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Ya know some of the show goat people once told me that it was the Red Cell that put that extra shine and growth on their show animals. I used it too, I think I gave about 3 cc a day.
I had one of my favorite Nubians get liver flukes. Shoot, I live in Kansas, and I did not think about any of them getting it as it is usually pretty warm and dry here, Anyway, Poppy looked terrible coat all scruffy, and had gotten skinny while I was busy doing something else. I noticed her face and jaw was "puffy" as well and it finally clicked in my head what I had learned from another goat raiser about liver flukes causing the swollen face. I looked in her mouth and she was white!!! So I got my Valbazen and dosed her and her kid. I gave her about 5 to 6 cc a day for a week then tapered off to every 3 days then once a week. She is back to her old fat sassy self now.
Now she is a BIG Nubian and she needed the extra iron, not sure what a pygmy or Nigerian would take but figure about half that much.
The doses are approximate as you know a goat will swallow more one day than the next. I think perhaps it was the persistence that paid off.
Popp'n Fresh is my oldest goat and was a bottle baby. A Rose in the midsts of my Boer goat herd. I would like to breed her to a Nubian buck before she gets too old.
Sorry I am babbling. I don't think you could overdose cause they just will not let you give them too much. lol


----------



## Bunni (Jun 9, 2002)

I was more concerned about the copper and selenium content in the red cell as it is high. If you are already giving the copper and selenium otherwise I wonder if it coukd be too much. 

I have had to be tuff with my goats on occaison, they eat what I give em! Seriously we did have one 5 month old doe give us a run for our money on some boluses though.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Bunni,
No one seems to put where they live anymore. If you check a map that tells you the selenium level in your area, you will have an idea of what it runs. Most places are deficient. The map says my part of Kansas is fine but it isn't it is low. So unless you plan on giving this for the rest of the goats life,you should be okay. 
Goats are not anemic unless they have a problem. You have to fix the problem, treat with Red cell or whatever, then just let them go back to their usual routine. You can get just plain iron too. 
Copper is toxic for sheep, not usually goats. A of sheep people who also have goats, can have a defiency in the goats as it is not put into sheep feed.
I hope your goat gets better fast. Poppy is looking great, shinny coat, well fleshed (the show judges liked to tell me my goats were "over-conditioned")
If you are giving your goats selenium and copper already then you should just give the goat some iron. You can find just an iron suppliment in the pig section of your animal supply catalog.


----------



## Bunni (Jun 9, 2002)

How much red cell do I give?


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

How big are your goats? How do you know they are anemic? Have they been dewormed? Do you know what caused the anemia? and finally Are you just yanking my chain?


----------



## Bunni (Jun 9, 2002)

No, as usual I am in a hurry when I post. I was thinking there must be a 'Formula' for dosing, I didn't even realize I was talking to the same person till now. You probably think I am nuts. I dosed 2 does that are about 110 lbs. with 5 cc's and their eyes are redder today. I just figured there must be a set dosage to figure like there is for deworming. What I did think is that since goats have such a fast metabilism, I would give close to 3 times the horse dose whcih is 2 cc'c a day. Just a fat educated guess. I just don't like guessing. 

Yes they have been dewormed and our dewormer is working fine but some goats ar still staying anemic, so I thought I would try red cell. We are in a selenium defecient area, so I give BoSe as needed and also use extra Selenium on occasion and kelp in their minerals or seperate. I also use copper boluses.

Sorry for any misunderstanding!


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Bunni,
If you are giving your horses 2 cc than I would not give my goats 5 cc unless their gums are absolutely white. Check the gums not the whites of the goats eyes. I am not a horse person so don't know much about them. ( I am guessing that is why you are looking at their eyes.
It has a lot to do with the size of your goats too. A pygmy or Nigerian dwarf or "brush" goat are about 1/3 to 1/2 the size of a Nubian or Boer or French Alpine to they would get about 1 cc.
Having worms does not always mean the goats are anemic. Goats tend to carry a few worms most of the time unless you can deworm and rotate pastures then deworm and place in a new pasture, etc etc That kind of cycle will work pretty well to keep your goats free from worms. If they have to stay in the same pen, then you will have worms most of the time.
I only use BoeSe before breeding and before kidding. And have never given a copper boluse to any goat. Are you over medicating? You can get copper toxicity and selenium toxcity by giving too much of a good thing. Have you had a vet check the goats to see if they need that much selenium and copper??? I sure wouldn't give them any extra of either while giving them Red Cell. 
So first look at their gums and see if they are white. It takes a heavy worm load or one of the "bad" ones like lung worms or liver flukes, to cause serious anemia. I would have fecal sample done by the vet. I have been raising goats for 25 plus years so feel I can recognize and treat many problems but still like to have my vet get involved.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Bunni, double check the Red Cell amount recommendation fot your horses, I had to give it to a sickly anemic mare for a while and the vet had me give 2 OUNCES which equals 60cc for two week and then drop down to a maintenance dose of 1 OUNCE equals 30cc  after that, this is also the recommended dose on the one gallon bottle I have. So 5cc (equals one teaspoon) for a goat sounds about right. Would def. make sure they are wormed properly also.
Good Luck!


----------



## Bunni (Jun 9, 2002)

You are tight the bottle says ounces. Woops! I'll check those gums. Thank you


----------

